# Property Search



## Bootleg (Jul 28, 2012)

Hi,
Can anyone tell me how I can find out the following information 
Registradores De Espania have requested : volume, folio, book and land number or further information like owner name, so they can do a search.
I am trying to find out who owns a house that is boarded up.
Many thanks
Bootleg
P.S I'm not a real bootleger its just the name of my small record label.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Bootleg said:


> Hi,
> Can anyone tell me how I can find out the following information
> Registradores De Espania have requested : volume, folio, book and land number or further information like owner name, so they can do a search.
> I am trying to find out who owns a house that is boarded up.
> ...


I'm hazy on the whole ownership of properties in Spain, sadly you can guarantee that your search will be a complicated one (as is Spains way). I do know that alot of boarded up and derelict properties are owned by families and the only way to move forward with any kind o purchase is to find each and every family member who owns it - not easy. Its all to do with inheritance laws.

we do have some regular posters who will I'm sure help and know more

Jo xxx


----------



## Solwriter (Jan 10, 2012)

Hi Bootleg,
As Jo has said, there is no easy way to do this.
I believe that there used to be people on this board who could give you advice for certain areas, but the threads aren't showing up when I search, and in any case they were area specific.

What I would recommend is finding a gestor who can help you with this. A local gestor will usually have ways of finding out who owns a property and contacting them on your behalf.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

jojo said:


> I'm hazy on the whole ownership of properties in Spain, sadly you can guarantee that your search will be a complicated one (as is Spains way). I do know that alot of boarded up and derelict properties are owned by families and the only way to move forward with any kind o purchase is to find each and every family member who owns it - not easy. Its all to do with inheritance laws.
> 
> we do have some regular posters who will I'm sure help and know more
> 
> Jo xxx


As Jo says - it's all due to inheritance laws.

You may even find that these boarded up homes are now owned by the government as the 'family' refused to 'take it on'.

I too would be keen to know what can be done about such a property.


----------



## TinaB (Jul 28, 2012)

Bootleg said:


> Hi,
> Can anyone tell me how I can find out the following information
> Registradores De Espania have requested : volume, folio, book and land number or further information like owner name, so they can do a search.
> I am trying to find out who owns a house that is boarded up.
> ...



Hi, I think you just need to go to the local Hacienda and request a nota simple if you know the address. May be more complicated than this but worth a try..


----------



## Bootleg (Jul 28, 2012)

TinaB said:


> Hi, I think you just need to go to the local Hacienda and request a nota simple if you know the address. May be more complicated than this but worth a try..


Cheers I'll give it a go


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

A lawyer or gestor should be able to check on the Catastral except that it and in many cases all the other records will still show the last owner's name who may have died 20 years ago.


----------



## Solwriter (Jan 10, 2012)

baldilocks said:


> A lawyer or gestor should be able to check on the Catastral except that it and in many cases all the other records will still show the last owner's name who may have died 20 years ago.


Hence my recommendation to use a gestor who is willing to talk to the relatives on your behalf.
Of course, if Bootleg is fluent in Spanish this advice probably isn't necessary.


----------



## Bootleg (Jul 28, 2012)

baldilocks said:


> A lawyer or gestor should be able to check on the Catastral except that it and in many cases all the other records will still show the last owner's name who may have died 20 years ago.


This looks like it may help 
many thanks
Bootleg


----------

